# Do You Watch Horror Movies Late at Night Alone?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Do you or do you not watch horror movies late at night alone?


----------



## jrmuniz96 (Oct 15, 2016)

I do, for some reason I like to watch scary stuff late at night. Although "scary stuff" isn't that scary anymore bc SAD has me in a constant state of panic and fear so I got used to it and don't even flinch at the "scary" parts.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, it's the best time to watch it. But it has been a while since I've watched a horror/thriller movie.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

omg yes

love them

...in darkness and quietness, especially...

I do it all the time.

I'd still prefer company in watching, though, but whatever.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah.I seen most of the classics, some i watched more than a couple times, so of course it won't scare me much. Though one time watching Halloween 6 alone creeped me out for like 30 mins after the film ended. And this was daytime...idk, there were creaks and everything going on in the house. I don't watch the newer stuff much but even if I did, most likely wouldn't creep me out or anything. So yeah I do watch horror movies at night. Oh and one week I was browsing YouTube and had all these creepy videos playing(watched it nighttime and daytime. Really doesn't matter, never been the person that must watch horror at night...so it will creep me out more. My sister is like that.), def did the trick more than a horror movie, I wasn't super creeped out though.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Sometimes I do. I like the thrill of it. But I think most of the time I end up having to turn the movie off and watch a cartoon or something. I'm a big scaredy cat.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

yes, gives me good night sleep.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Every night this month.....its nice.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah, it's an awesome experience in general. If only there were enough decent horror movies to watch, though...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

eukz said:


> Yeah, it's an awesome experience in general. If only there were enough decent horror movies to watch, though...


Suggestions in no particular order:

- The Relic
- Deep Rising
- Ghost Ship
- The Hills Have Eyes
- Outlander
- Paranormal Activity
- Wrong Turn
- Resident Evil
- Rogue
- The Ring
- The Grudge
- Scream
- The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003)
- The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning
- Predator
- Alien
- Alien vs Predator
- Thirteen Ghosts
- Cabin Fever
- The Descent
- Feast
- Slither
- Silver Bullet
- Lake Placid
- Jeepers Creepers
- Friday the 13th
- Halloween
- Leprechaun
- Child's Play
- The Ruins
- The Tunnel
- Cloverfield
- The Mist
- Insidious
- The Cabin in the Woods
- The Conjuring
- Hatchet
- The Possession
- Dawn of the Dead [2004]
- Day of the Dead [2008]
- Exists
- Willow Creek
- The Pyramid
- Don't Breathe
- The Dyatlov Pass Incident
- Howl
- Animal
- The Taking of Deborah Logan
- The Babadook

And two on my 'To Watch' list that stand out with potential: 
- Lights Out
- Wer


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

^ That's great, thanks. Torrent time it is.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah. I like horror movies. They don't generally bother me.* My dreams are way more frightening. And I get at least a couple of those a week.

*I have a problem with torture, though. I can't watch stuff with methodical, premeditated human cruelty in it. Even something like cutting off a person's finger or toe, even if they don't show it, is way more horrifying to me than watching movies about ghosts or monsters, etc.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just Lurking said:


> And two on my 'To Watch' list that stand out with potential:
> - Lights Out
> - Wer


Lights Out was Meh.....could of been much better. Wer? Still have to see it but doesn't look too appeasing tbh.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Wer? Still have to see it but doesn't look too appeasing tbh.


Werewolves might be my favourite horror movie 'type', I like AJ Cook (Criminal Minds), and it has a 5.9/10 on IMDb (my low-end rating tolerance for horror movies is around 4.5), so I was pretty sold on it.

It also looks like it might properly incorporate the authorities as well, which horror movies RARELY do in any realistic sense... Somehow, the police are always the most stupid, negligent people imaginable... I really like a movie that breaks from that and handles 'the law' well.



truant said:


> *I have a problem with torture, though. I can't watch stuff with methodical, premeditated human cruelty in it. Even something like cutting off a person's finger or toe, even if they don't show it, is way more horrifying to me than watching movies about ghosts or monsters, etc.


On the subject of torture, for people who like a little (a lot of) it, a few more to add:

- Saw
- Hostel
- I Spit On Your Grave
- House of 1000 Corpses
- The Devil's Rejects
- The Green Inferno

^^ 16 movies including sequels. The Hills Have Eyes, Wrong Turn, Hatchet, and The Texas Chainsaw Massacre may fit this as well, but their antagonists are more, umm, 'mutantish' than human.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

no. i watch some true crime shows instead.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> On the subject of torture, for people who like a little (a lot of) it, a few more to add:
> 
> - Saw
> - Hostel
> ...


Saw (heh) the first 2 Saw movies and Hostel, but that was about as much as I could take. Have no interest in seeing more, and didn't enjoy those. I've also seen House of 1000 Corpses and The Devil's Rejects. The more the 'monster' is like an actual inhuman monster, the less it bothers me. So I find movies about mutants less disturbing than movies about psychopaths, and movies about werewolves less disturbing than movies about mutants, even if they're much gorier. It isn't the gore that bothers me; it's the type and 'realisticness' of evil.

The part that bothers me is the sustained emphasis on inflicting systematic pain and the psychological torture of anticipation. Slasher movies don't really bother me (usually) because people are usually killed quickly and sort of randomly; they're not bound up and slowly dismembered. It's the whole process of being caught, bound, and systematically hurt that I struggle with. I often find 'revenge' movies worse than horror movies for that reason.

Another thought: for me, the worst movies, the ones I really can't watch at all, much worse than any kind of horror, are survival/wilderness movies -- the ones where people are forced to do things like amputate their own limbs, or movies where they're attacked and killed by real wild animals. No thank you. Those are the movies that give me nightmares.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Alone, as being the only person in the entire house? Never have, never will lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't need to. I don't even watch the TV news but most of it eventually trickles through anyway. That's enough of a freakshow for me.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I've been watching more horror movies recently in the buildup to Halloween. I'm trying to get a healthy mix of old, new and genre classics. So far this month I've watched:

Halloween 1-4
Frankenstein (1931)
The Conjuring 2
Night of the Comet
28 Days Later
It Follows
The Pact

There's a few more I can't think of at the moment, but I'm enjoying myself.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

I never watch horror movies. They scare me way too much! I wouldn't be able to sleep for weeks!


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

@Just Lurking
Don't forget Event Horizon






"I have such wonderful things to show you..."


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

That's the way I watch them most of the time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Is there another way to watch them?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Azazello said:


> @*Just Lurking*
> Don't forget Event Horizon
> "I have such wonderful things to show you..."


Interesting you mention that one -- I just watched it again a couple weeks ago (I love a space setting in a movie). It kind of loses me in the last half hour, though. It reminds me of Sphere... or The Abyss... or Pitch Black... where I enjoy the story and lead-up, only to have the climax disappoint.

If someone likes horror and they like space (or, umm, deep water), these ones are still worth checking out, though.



truant said:


> Saw (heh) the first 2 Saw movies and Hostel, but that was about as much as I could take. Have no interest in seeing more, and didn't enjoy those. I've also seen House of 1000 Corpses and The Devil's Rejects. The more the 'monster' is like an actual inhuman monster, the less it bothers me.


I hear ya -- I can do them (and like them, if they're well done), but I have to be in the right mood to endure it.

Of the relatively few horror movie scenes that have stayed in my memory, the 'torture porn' types might be most prominent. There are a couple scenes from the Saw series and Hostel that have never really left my mind. And probably above all is a rape scene in a movie called Sick Girl.

I don't mind that the images have stayed with me because they're fictional -- they're not bothersome, but yeah, if you partake in these types, you may see some things that you cannot unsee.

I know there's more disturbing stuff out there than the extent of what I've watched, and while I might have been inclined to indulge when I was younger, I find that I've been through enough and seen enough _reality_ at this point in my life that 'going further in fiction' doesn't really appeal to me. I'll take a creature feature over 'human monsters' any time.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Nah not anymore, got bored of it, actors are lame in most horror movies.
It's always a movie about a haunted house or a group of teenagers walking in forest and find a mysteriouuuus house or cave.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

When I can, but have been running out of horror movies that interest me.

Sometimes read short horror stories or look up creepy topics late at night.


----------



## Eva1990 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, it's the only way to watch them. You get into it more. Although, I haven't been frightened by a horror movie in a long time. Except for maybe the creepy nun from Conjuring 2 and that demon from Sinister :afr


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes, I do. The Exorcist, The Omen [2006], and The Mothman Prophecies. They're the only horror films that will give me the creeps.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

ironjellyfish said:


> Yes, I do. The Exorcist, The Omen [2006], and The Mothman Prophecies. They're the only horror films that will give me the creeps.


Wow, you're one of the few people who don't bash The Omen 2006. Appreciated.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

eukz said:


> Wow, you're one of the few people who doesn't bash The Omen 2006. Appreciated.


Cool. Glad you liked it as well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

slyfox said:


> Sometimes read short horror stories or look up creepy topics late at night.


I like this guy's channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClW44KG_EKETupl-3BlnLSQ

His voice is a bit annoying, though.



Eva1990 said:


> Yes, it's the only way to watch them. You get into it more. Although, I haven't been frightened by a horror movie in a long time. Except for maybe the creepy nun from Conjuring 2 and that demon from Sinister :afr


you mean Darth Maul?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I wouldn't bother watching them alone, but my Uncle puts one on TV every few weeks. It's always one with skeletons and skulls, never zombies or anything like that.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

People can be very particular about their horror movies.

(Although the same can be said about porn I guess, lol.)
(But I don't watch porn....so....)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I like this guy's channel:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClW44KG_EKETupl-3BlnLSQ
> 
> His voice is a bit annoying, though.


Thanks, I think I might of stumbled on videos from that channel before but I'll give the upload list a look when I eat in a bit.

I also sometimes listen to videos where the youtuber narrates supposedly true scary encounters people had. I'm sure many are fake, but still would be creepy if only 10% were genuine. Also visit the letsnotmeet reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/LetsNotMeet/ occasionally, to read those kinds of stories.


----------



## Eva1990 (Sep 29, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I like this guy's channel:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClW44KG_EKETupl-3BlnLSQ
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Nah, this guy...


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

My brother and I always put the horror channel on at night or see whats on Netflix although neither of us are scared by horrors, they're more amusing than scary.

I personally prefer the older horrors (classic Hammer/ Amicus, etc) but get a good laugh from modern horrors.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

No, but I read or listen to creepypastas. I like that campy, Halloweeny type of horror that isn't really meant to be all-out scary, but sets a nice atmosphere. Not even sure anyone knows what I mean by that, might just be me.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Let's see:

I love horror movies, night is the only time of the day that I have free, and I don't have any friends... so, yeah.

Especially during October, I have my gold standards that I always watch every year. I try to watch one a day. Halloween 1 & 2, Friday The 13th parts 2-6, Nightmare On Elm Street 1 & 3, Evil Dead 1 & 2, Dawn Of The Dead, Day Of The Dead, The Re-Animator, Carrie, Nosferatu, The Devil's Rejects, and then I try throwing some stuff I haven't seen before in there.

As much as I love legitimate horror movies, I'm also a fan of cheesy (intentional or not) B-movies around this time of year as well. Movies like: Dead Alive, Blood Feast, Plan 9 From Outer Space, Frogs, Thankskilling, Troll 2, Hobo With A Shotgun, Toxic Avenger, etc.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

No. I have only watched a horror movie at night once without realizing it was a horror movie at first and wanted to continue (The Ring). I was like 11.
Psychological thriller genre is interesting to me but not usually purely horror movies. I never go to cinema to see horror movies.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yeah all the time. There aren't a lot of them that actually keep me scared after I finish watching, but I like watching them anyway. But there is one scene in The Conjuring that still scares me from time to time when I'm walking through the house in the dark. But normally I don't have a problem watching horror movies at night.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Afreen88 said:


> Hell no. I wouldn't even watch a horror film in the daytime with a friend. I don't like people who enjoy watching horror films, they're deviants and have problems. :sus


You should watch The Devil's Rejects, a roadtrip film about an adventuring family of loveable outcasts discovering themselves one mur...mile at a time. There's Daddy, he'll make you laugh to death; Otis, full of charisma that'd make Hitler blush; and Baby, an adorable sweetheart whose voice doesn't get on your nerves at all.

Watch it with kids. Invite their friends over. Don't have kids? Abduct one and make them watch it. 



Trooper said:


> Yes, it's the best time to watch it. But it has been a while since I've watched a horror/thriller movie.


Audition (1999) is a masterpiece of unsettling suspense. I'd also say Se7en and Maniac (2012), a POV film about a serial killer. All three are pretty intense.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

^^ love trickortreat .,.. 


yes horror is my favorite genre of movies. . my daughters will watch them with me for a little bit till they go to bed then im solo watching them. 

lights out was definitely meh. Thought it would be a much better flick.
still havent seen the conjuring , going to watch that soon. 

looking forward to these movies 
, it movie , the new chucky movie , the new ring movie-rings , children of the corn , and new hell raiser all coming or supposed to be coming in 2017.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

i watch..all movies alone










lol. But yea i watch horror movies alone at night. Been meaning to watch Alien and Aliens again..not that thats like horror horror. I dont get much out of slasher movies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I like scary things in movies that create tension and affect the characters psychologically, more than the hack and slash stuff.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Nope. Not a big fan of horror movies personally. But I might watch a few during Halloween weekend.


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

vela said:


> I never watch horror movies. They scare me way too much! I wouldn't be able to sleep for weeks!


this


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ I've wanted to watch Splinter for forever. Come on, Netflix!


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

If you want to have nightmares, watch Splice.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ I've wanted to watch Splinter for forever. Come on, *Netflix*!


And I was previously guessing you were a pirate :b


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Carolyne said:


> If you want to have nightmares, watch Splice.


That film is almost as sick as A Serbian Film. Not very scary if you ask me :lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Carolyne said:


> If you want to have nightmares, watch Splice.


Splice is horrific.



eukz said:


> And I was previously guessing you were a pirate :b


What gave you that impression? :serious:


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> What gave you that impression? :serious:


You've always liked TV series and films. I just imagined you used torrents, since they're free and you don't have to wait for release dates.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Not unless my girlfriend doesn't want to watch. We tend to watch movies together, unless one of us isn't interested.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

eukz said:


> You've always liked TV series and films. I just imagined you used torrents, since they're free and you don't have to wait for release dates.


I'm actually afraid of torrents, honestly. But I have been known to find my ways without them. :wink2:4 outta 5 times is theatre/Netflix, though. Lol.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm actually afraid of torrents, honestly. But I have been known to find my ways without them. :wink2:4 outta 5 times is theatre/Netflix, though. Lol.


Is it because ordinary people are actually being fined for torrenting in some developed countries? I still can't get used to that thought lol. If that starts happening in my country I won't hesitate to get a VPN.

In my case I guess that 1 out of 10 movies is for theatres, and the 100% of TV series is still for torrents :grin2:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

eukz said:


> Is it because ordinary people are actually being fined for torrenting in some developed countries? I still can't get used to that thought lol. If that starts happening in my country I won't hesitate to get a VPN.
> 
> In my case I guess that 1 out of 10 movies is for theatres, and the 100% of TV series is still for torrents :grin2:


Yeah, I know a few people like that.

I honestly feel they look for uploaders of movies the most. It's the snake's head, so... Though way back when Napster was happening, Lars Ulrich helped sue random people in a lawsuit, one consisting of a 13 year old Metallica fan. Even Metallica fans hated Ulrich during that time. Probably still do.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Yes, I haven't been scared of them in a long time. But I still like spooky themes.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

there aren't enough


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, that would just give me more anxiety.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Sometimes, but I'm a wuss. Was going to watch Tale of Two Sisters, but I think I'll watch it with a friend just to amuse him with my reactions so it's less scary.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

The best time is when you watch them alone in the dark. Or when you're with someone who's scared s***less when it comes to scary movies xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's the best time to watch one


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

no. horror movies are so boring to watch alone. The storyline is usually terrible. It's more fun to watch them with other people and see their reactions.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. I actually cannot handle horror movies. Not sure why. Even some really good ones I really wanna watch, I bailed after the first few minutes.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I can never watch. Too coward. Lol


----------

